# Graham Watches



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a Graham watch? They seem very expensive new but seem to lose a lot of value second hand.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I find the Graham watches too fussy, but by all accounts they are well made. Their sister company Arnold & sons have better designs especially in the navigator range. Having said that neither Graham or Arnold have any connection with the British watchmakers of that name, they are a Swiss company founded in 1995 and it rather irritates me that they advertise themselves as "Graham, London 1695" and "Arnold & Son, London 1764" .


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't like the diver style watches they have, some of them look like they've got a hand grenade pin attached! I've just bought a Graham Oxford off ebay. I think the list price was about Â£2500 when they came out, just got one for Â£350. Looks to be a nice dress watch and a bit different.

http://www.maj.com/cgi-bin/gallery.cgi?i=1630227

If anyone knows how to post this picture please do, I still haven't figured it out! The one I bought is the black face with black leather strap.


----------



## StephenF (Mar 31, 2007)

allaction said:


> Does anyone have a Graham watch? They seem very expensive new but seem to lose a lot of value second hand.


I've got this Graham Oxford. Discontinued model, so can be got for a reasonable price. Great dress watch, good quality. As to their other models, love the Chronofighter, hate the Swordfish, the Silverstone looks nice but unremarkable.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Lovely watch Stephen, mine is the black faced model, just arrived this morning. Wow on the packaging front, nicest box I've jet seen. Watch is bigger than I thought but in a positive way, has a real presense. The guy enclosed his receipt of purchase of Â£1250, and he bought it second hand! Came with a jewellers valuation of Â£3000! A lot of watch for the money I paid, although I have seen then advertised at $1000 new, but then you have to ship it here and possible customs taxes etc.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

They definitely look like some sort of detonating devive, but I love them.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Bill Im with you mate... Im getting used to them and quite fancy one... even the google eyed ones are growing on me!


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Was in Selfridges (London ) recently and popped into the watch room where they have a number of this marque on display







to expensive,to fussy,to many bits and the bug eyed ones are "intresting" not for me "less is more" and i believe the resale drops like a stone.

If you reallt want one go for it but look for pre owned.

Martin


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

StephenF said:


> allaction said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have a Graham watch? They seem very expensive new but seem to lose a lot of value second hand.
> ...





potz said:


> Graham Chronofighter (Overlord) for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Oxford is a cool watch but it's about all I've seen that I like.

I'm sure they are very well put together but the Chronofighter just has too many bits sticking out to get caught on stuff (the Overlord is just mental), and the Swordfish you can't read the time on about 30% of the dial - what's the point of that?

I can see why they would appeal though - they are so different (and big)


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Looking at the current range, you can see that the Oxford does not fit into the niche they are aiming for. As has been said above, big and unusual seems to be the market they are aimed at. I can obviously testify that the second hand value drops dramatically, so that must be an option if you are aiming for one.


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

Do you reckon this is a fake ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Graham-Chronofighter...1QQcmdZViewItem

Damn ugly IMHO, looks like something grandad would make in his shed.


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

Just had a look on the Graham website.

What a bunch of ugly and I mean ugly watches, especially the ones with bulging lumps on the lens.

What's the point of welding a kettle top on the side of the cases ?


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Nesima, I reckon that Gaham is real. Has all box and paperwork etc. The guy has very good rating and has sold several Rolex, one guy even said he'd bought 2 off him. Strange he hasn't put a reserve on a five grand watch but maybe he's a nutter!


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Nesima, I reckon that Graham is real. Has all box and paperwork etc. The guy has very good rating and has sold several Rolex, one guy even said he'd bought 2 off him. Strange he hasn't put a reserve on a five grand watch but maybe he's a nutter!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks nice, I will give it a punt.... cheers for the link


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like the Oxford but the beer lever crown puts me off from all others.


----------

